# Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Deutsches Walkthrough-Video mit dem Lead Designer



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Oktober 2013)

*Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Deutsches Walkthrough-Video mit dem Lead Designer*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Deutsches Walkthrough-Video mit dem Lead Designer gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Deutsches Walkthrough-Video mit dem Lead Designer


----------



## ilchy (16. Oktober 2013)

*Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Deutsches Walkthrough-Video mit dem Lead Designer*







> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *ilchy*
> ...




Erst das Luftschiff DLC und jetzt sogar per "fast-Vollpreis" DLC die Platzprobleme beheben... So etwas muss gepatched werden...

Es ist einfach unfassbar.....  



Was ist das bitte... den Leuten ein 40€ DLC unterjubeln und damit die  Platzprobleme umgehen aber größere Karten "seien nicht möglich"  ????????????????????????


----------



## X-2ELL (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Deutsches Walkthrough-Video mit dem Lead Designer*

ist wirklich bitter. Ich hatte das Spiel damals gekauft, weil ich mich über ein neues SimCity gefreut hatte. 
Die DLC-Politik kann ich in dem Fall auch nicht nachvollziehen. 
Wirklich schade, denn Spaß macht es ja! Wären da nur große Karten...


----------



## Lui (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Deutsches Walkthrough-Video mit dem Lead Designer*

Wie dreist können die eigentlich noch werden. Die Forderungen der Kunden komplett ignorieren und versuchen mit überteuerten DLC´s die Leute noch mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. -.-


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Deutsches Walkthrough-Video mit dem Lead Designer*

Habs leider gekauft, wirklich leider, trotz aller Warnungen usw, aber das DLC können sie behalten. SC hab ich sowieso schon Monate nicht mehr angefasst. Serie zerstört, wie es wohl auch mit CnC passieren wird, wobei das aber nur eine Vermutung ist. Aber die Serie Sim City wurde für mich zerstört.


----------



## Marder-Cliff (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Deutsches Walkthrough-Video mit dem Lead Designer*

ist ganz einfach, den Schrott einfach nicht kaufen, bzw. die DLC´s die natürlich überteuert sind mal schön bei EA lassen! 
Demnächst woolen sie dann noch ein DLC verkaufen das man unter den kleinen Städten bauen kann, nee nicht mit mir.


----------



## Low (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Deutsches Walkthrough-Video mit dem Lead Designer*

Mich wundert, dass sie keine virtuellen Quadratmeter Baufläche verkaufen. 
0,50 € pro m^2 klingt doch fair


----------



## Schmidde (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Städte der Zukunft - Deutsches Walkthrough-Video mit dem Lead Designer*

Ach wie schön, fast alles im Video gezeigte kam schon in Sim City 4, durch die Ideen der Community (Fanbase), als Mod raus.
Jetzt wird alles als maßlos überteuertes DLC in ein völlig verkorkstes Spiel gepackt, was an dreistigkeit wirklich kaum mehr zu überbieten ist!


----------

